# Cat experst :)What kind of cat is this?



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

I was having a little bit of a debate w/ someone and I wanted to see who was right. Thanks.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

the pushed in face makes me think either persian or himilayan, can never tell the difference between the two.

I know exotics have them too, but I think exotics are short haired.

what are the breeds that you're arguing between?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks like Sam's cats...


[edit: Here's a link http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10414 ]


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

That's a Persian...as far as I know, Exotics are short haired, and Himalayans are colour-pointed...is there 2 different types of Persian excluding Himalayans? Just because I've seen some with really flat round faces like this guy, and others with more 'cat-like' faces (though still flat) like Himalayans but solid/chinchilla in colour?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The "doll faced" Persians and Himalayans have more nose.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Is that the only thing that makes Himalayans different? They're pointed? Wow, learn something new every day!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes. Himalayans are just pointed. That is a persian -- too long-haired to be an exotic shorthair. What was the debate? Persian vs. ?


----------

